# FlaDaves lawn journal



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Orlando, fl 7600 sq ft lawn total

Plan of action right now is to get the bermuda to continue to fill in the bare spots left behind by all the weeds I killed off.

Awaiting soil test results currently.

Going to throw down .5#N weekly in the backyard and .25#N in the front. (Back yard is my test plot) 
Getting plenty rainfall, I have irrigation I will supplement with when necessary but its been rather wet here lately. Soil has stayed damp at least 6" down all summer. Going to scalp the front lawn down to .5" since I was maintain at 4" for the st aug. I test scalped the back last week and I'm very pleased with the results.

Also going to try to kill what little st aug I have left in the process. (Suggestions welcome)


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Not a warm season guy but good luck and welcome to TLF :thumbsup:


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I did the .5" scalp a couple weeks ago. Have been throwing down .52#n/k lesco fert with some k in it due to soil test results(3% iron in there too). Also put down 50lbs of potash. Lime is in the near future, ph came back at 5.3. Hoc is at 2". I've just purchased a jacobsen pgm 22 greens mower. Getting all the quirks worked out of it for when my new bermuda lawn gets all filled in. I've been scalping what's left of the st aug with rotary scissors every mow, Wednesday and Saturday(100% effective organic st augustine herbicide).


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Not a warm season guy but good luck and welcome to TLF :thumbsup:


Thanks, I'm going to need it.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Scalped back down to .75" 2 weeks ago. Wanted it shorter so I'm going to try to maintain at 1". Beginning of Sept I stopped spoon feeding synthetics weekly as its filled in quite well, still a few minor areas that arent but I'm happy with the results so far. Put down milorganite Sept 1st and Oct 1st at 1#n/k. Got my split app of prodiamine down and spot sprayed quinclorac/sledgehammer/celsius this past weekend Also. There's some yellowing from the spot spraying but overall it's much better than looking than where it started this summer.


----------



## Zoysiaguy (Apr 26, 2018)

Nice renovation looks good :thumbup: . Nice mower too, I have a Jacobsen 518a myself.


----------

